# Either of these balers any good?



## North Maine (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm very new to this, and I'm mainly haying to keep me busy and take care of my 80ish acres of fields on my land. I just picked up a Hesston 1070 mower/conditioner to take care of the mowing part, now I'm looking for something to bale up what's on the ground to prevent killing the growth underneath. I have decent prices for my area on an IH 435 and a JD T 14... both look to be in good condition, though I haven't seen either in person yet. Is one of these much better than the other? should I just hold out for a Hesston, Massey, or NH baler? Thanks for any help!


----------



## bigdoug43 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd go with whichever baler has a good dealer in the area. It really sucks when you need a part in a hurry and there's no dealer in the area!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That IH is old enough that parts may be tricky to get, not so much an age issue but more of an IH is gone issue and I am not sure if parts are supplied anymore. I used to own a 684IH and had difficulty getting parts because it is no longer a supported product line. certain productline carried on and some were left to die when Case and then Fiat took over, I only recommend asking about parts availabitity, good luck either way


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the New Hollands are about the best even with age for a small square baler. Parts are still easy to get and New Holland does a good job about being everywhere. I agree with Toyes Hill Angus, parts could be tough. I guess the best is to call a dealer and ask how easy it is for parts or if most are discontinued. Also, are those guys in the neoghborhood, JD and CIH. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Parts are available for the JD 14T. You can order them online and have them sent to your nearest dealer and not have to pay freight. BUT, the 14T is slow, slow,slow as is the 24T and the pickups are only 54" wide therefore they just do not have much capacity. I would look for something 20 years more current.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

As an additional note: google "435 international baler" and look at all of the posts from differnt forums looking for baler parts


----------



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

Personally I am very, very found of deeres and Cats.... But I bought a cheap IH 440 Baler when money was tight in the begining. The main problem I have is that %#$ red baler will not give me one excuse to get rid of it.... I smiled one day when it started missing bales but it ended up just being out of twine. The old lady who was born red just loves jabbing about the baler too. So I will have to tell you that between the two old worn out machines, the IH. Get the manually for any machine you buy regardless.... 'field ready' to someone else usually means you need to re-time everything in order for it to work right.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Parts, Parts, Parts.....I had an old red IH-37 baler for years and that was the reason I got rid of it. My closest dealer was about 50 miles away. When I walked in the door, the parts guy's eyes would glass over and he'd start giggling before I reached the counter. Having said that however, the kid I sold it to is still running it......he's probably better at making parts than I was or he's more patient.


----------



## North Maine (Jul 1, 2011)

Unfortunately all the big dealers are 40-60 miles from me... but being in Northern Maine that's not unusual. Red, Blue, and Green all have dealers in that area. It does sound like I'm better off holding off on both these balers. I'll see if I can find New Holland. In that regard, are the really old balers worth me time? I'm looking at some "Super Hayliner"s and such. Am I really crippling myself by looking for older machines?

Toyes Hill Angus: I did in fact google the IH 435 and I did take note to the part searching that seems to occur when they break... very good point. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rumor at the Case IH dealer this weekend is that New Holland has sold out to a foreign buyer..... anyone else heard these rumblings??

Regards, Mike


----------



## bigdoug43 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have an old NH Super 69 Hayliner and don't have any complaints. Once I got it 'tuned in' (about 4-5 years ago), the thing has run flawlessly. Of course, I only make about 500 - 600 bales a year (for wifey's horses).







Just finished using it for this year and made 500 bales without a miss.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

VOL, by foreign buyer do you mean Fait? This merger/sale/whatever happened in 1998 or 99, this is when CNH came to be and when Iveco Fiat engines stsrted to turn up in NH machines (TX68 was one of the first I know of) and also CIH. If you are talking about some other rumor than it is news to me...


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

North Maine said:


> In that regard, are the really old balers worth me time? I'm looking at some "Super Hayliner"s and such. Am I really crippling myself by looking for older machines?


Not necessarily, if you're not in a hurry there are always gems out there at good prices. Just curious though, why are you looking at square balers? 80 acres worth of small squares can be a bunch to pick up. Do you have labor and trailers available? They get rained on in the field and you've got a real problem. Have you considered a round baler.....old chain balers are pretty much bullet proof and you can bale with a bit more moisture. Rounds are a lot easier to handle and can get rained on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"VOL, by foreign buyer do you mean Fait? This merger/sale/whatever happened in 1998 or 99"..... The Case IH dealership owner was speaking as of very recent and did not say whom the buyer was other than "foreign".
Like I said, rumor has it....

Regards, Mike


----------



## North Maine (Jul 1, 2011)

Honestly I was thinking square just because I'm afraid of not having a very big market for round bales, where as squares will sell pretty much anywhere. I have recently been more and more interested in round balers, you have a very good point, I'll give it some thought!!


----------



## fitz (May 12, 2011)

North Maine said:


> Honestly I was thinking square just because I'm afraid of not having a very big market for round bales, where as squares will sell pretty much anywhere. I have recently been more and more interested in round balers, you have a very good point, I'll give it some thought!!


80 acres could be a lot of work with squares. I used a small round baler (39" x 54") for a long time. Horse folks liked the size because they could handle them without a tractor if need be. Can find some good deals on used ones and parts shouldn't be a problem. Good Luck.

fitz


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a MF 224 and JD 327...that MF224 is more reliable and never misses compared to that green machine.

I recommend find one with a wide pick up, spend a couple of extra bucks during the winter months and have someone, until your knowledge and comfort level picks up, go through it and sharpen, polish and get everything in time. That way you can stay in the field.

most importantly buy a brand that parts are easy for you to order and get and someone/dealer nearest to you will work on....

my rule of thumb is if you cant get parts fast and easy and no one will work on it close to me, then its no deal...

good luck.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 435, I upgraded to a CIH 8530 this year but the 435 is a decent baler for the price. And I'd run it before I'd get an old 24T. The biggest issue I had with it was keeping the bearings free on the kicker. Got it for sale now if your interested.


----------



## HayNow (Jul 6, 2011)

We have a J.D. 336 baler which works like a charm. It has a cork screw like mechanism that pushes the hay thru to the baling chute. There is very little to mess up the feed and as long as the knotting fingers on any baler are working, then you should be ok. The knotter was a major issue on our previous baler and it would break down right when we needed it the most.


----------



## HayNow (Jul 6, 2011)

You're thinking on the right track. We did round bales one year and fortunately canvased the neighborhood and found a couple of buyers who wanted them. THe downside is it's a very limited market in west central NJ because you need heavy equipment to move them if you want to stack and store. Our buyers were close enough that we could load 2 bales into a pickup truck bed and they just pushed them off to use immediately.


----------

